
Children struggle to hold pencils due to too much tech, doctors say - mnl
https://www.theguardian.com/society/2018/feb/25/children-struggle-to-hold-pencils-due-to-too-much-tech-doctors-say
======
hitsurume
Just asked my fiance who works at a after school program for K-5th graders.
She says that although she's not sure if these kids use more technology, the
only correlation she notices is that kids who can hold a pencil/pen properly
will write more then kids who just grip the pencil/pen (implying that their
holding it incorrectly).

------
jasongill
Interesting article, but is there any research to back up this claim? I didn't
see any sources referenced in the article. While I don't doubt there is a link
between a more sedentary modern childhood and a variety of other issues,
jumping to "blame the iPad" seems a bit thin.

------
Hydraulix989
How is holding pencils that much different than say holding chopsticks?

